# stealing photo - locally



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquarium plants

I have seen my photos being used in Russian's and Eastern Europe's website.

But this one is local in craig's list. I already sent a warning. Notice the second photo, lower right corner has a block out... And same photo you can find in my website live stock section with my copy right and name where the block out is at.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this Charles.

If it's your photo, I'd just flag their listing. It is annoying function on Craigslist as a seller, but it DOES remove the listing immediately. Mind you, if you've already contacted them, they might think it's you who has done it and then mailbomb you... 

Or I guess you could take it as a compliment on the excellent quality of your photos?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

This suggestion won't solve the current problem but does it make sense to put your label across the middle of the picture?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

a compliment to your photography but an infringement nonetheless.


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

Like JosephL says... you should watermark your photos right in the middle, that will put an end to future infringement.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I think watermark right through the middle, and also disable right-click on your website. It won't stop people from using your photos, but it will make it more difficult for them.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to see this,it sucks there has to be a way to stop it. The others have good suggestions or alternatively have your name in small transparent print all through it. Pattern like LV....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I do have my name across now, been for a while. The plant photo is my old one. The funny thing is, when people asked me if they can use my photo to sell their fish, I most of the time say yes.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's complete BS Charles, sorry to hear about this infringement man.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

There are tons of photo out there they don't use and just use your, so that means your photo is good.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

That really sucks, especially after the work and effort put into taking quality photo's. From what I've seen, that's not uncommon in the "other pets" trade though. Henry Piorun, one of western Canada's most reknowned snake breeders had the same thing happen to him, hence the reason he watermarked every photo immediately. Someone went and stole his photos, used them to post their illegitimate ads on the Buy and Sell website... sad, pathetic, but... that seems to be part of the biz now. Hopefully the CL police will catch it, if not, like others said, at least you can take it as a compliment for your photography skills!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Copyright infringement is a serious problem. Kids are growing up being taught that it's perfectly ok to steal one's work and make it yours. So easy nowadays. They call it the "cut-and-paste generation". Although clearly it's a cultural problem, not a generation problem. 

Fortunately there's kharma... 

Good for you Charles for not playing this game and taking your own (great) pics instead.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> ... The funny thing is, when people asked me if they can use my photo to sell their fish, I most of the time say yes.


and that's the point: consent. 
If you like the photo enough to use, respect the photographer. Get permission.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's the lack of respect with things like this that are the most annoying.

But I also am a firm believer in karma! Charles, you will have plenty of good coming your way. The people stealing your photos...not so much!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

(sorry, accidental double-post)


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Ditto on the "not cool". People should get thier own stuff or ask for permission.

my 2cents


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that this is happening, Charles, even though it's a tribute to your photography skills. Particularly if the photos are being used for nefarious purposes (for example, to sell fish that aren't in the photo, or to defraud people).

Your post is a good warning to all of us, though, including me. Awhile ago I posted an ad here for my baby endlers (free). I wasn't able to take a photo of the tiny fish, so I put up a photo from the internet, and I said "looks like the fish in this photo." I didn't credit the source of the photo -- and never even thought about it, though I'm usually very careful about copyright infringement. 

Thank you for the reminder. And perhaps one day you'll offer a photography course to BCA members?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you water mark photos ?


----------

